
You Won't Believe That There's A Robot In This Suit - Lightning
http://gizmodo.com/5993787/its-almost-impossible-to-believe-theres-a-robot-in-this-suit-and-not-a-real-human
======
nodata
I do. It looks like a robot in a suit, it's lifting its legs too high.

